# Circ skars



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi, I was circumsized at the age of 10, and my problem is that I still have holes on my penis where the thread has gone through. What age should you be by the time it's gone? I am 21 now, and it is still there.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Not sure what u mean by were the thread goes thru, it is like a bridge of skin from the shaft to the head of the penis?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

It sounds like you have "tunnels" of scar tissue from skin bridges. I have these where I had IV's put in as a preemie- in my arms and in my neck. They collect dead skin cells and such. Same thing can happen with circ. I don't know that there is anything you can do about that, except maybe restoration will make the whole area softer and such.

Here's a link. Maybe what you describe is in this page. http://www.circumstitions.com/Complic.html


----------



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link, maybe it'll be there.

So you mean I just wait more and maybe it'll go away?

I also have these white build ups in the holes, I occasionally have to remove them, what are these?

*update*
I don't think I have found what I was looking for on that site, but the person who wrote this article seemed to have the same problem as me.
http://www.bmezine.com/pierce/09-mal.../selfhafa.html
He stated that he found holes in the skin around his penis. Maybe this will help clarify what my problem is? Or at least give me a medical term for it?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

can u describe were the holes are exactly? They will prolly never go away without some form of help depending on exactly what u have.

do they look like this http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/Botched1sb.html


----------



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

Oops, sorry. The first end of the hole is on that bridge of skin you were talking about, and the other end is on the shaft.

I just saw the picture you showed me, no, I do not have that problem, it's more like a piercing.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

White stuff is probably smegma. That said, the holes in my arms and neck I described as well as a form of cleft lip (but a very small hole) in my daughter's outer ear - all collect soap and debris and sometimes need cleaned out. Then again, I've found that if I mess with them, they could get infected or inflamed.

But again, the white stuff is probably smegma that can't be rinsed away easily, as it normally would.

I don't think it will go away on its own, no. I think that maybe if you restored your foreskin, some of the issues with build-up might because it would make the area more supple.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

did u scroll down to the one with the paper clip? does it look like that at all? i am still trying to picture what u are talking about


----------



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

Smegma eh? Maybe, I'm not too sure.

But the holes you have on your ears and your arms lead to inside of your body (doesn't it?), but mine kind of looks like a piercing because you can see both ends of the hole. I was hoping it'd go away like any other piercings, but it did not go away for 11 years.


----------



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRDCatLvr*
did u scroll down to the one with the paper clip? does it look like that at all? i am still trying to picture what u are talking about

Yes! It does look like them, except the holes are vertical, and I have multiple.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *conandoyle*
Smegma eh? Maybe, I'm not too sure.

But the holes you have on your ears and your arms lead to inside of your body (doesn't it?), but mine kind of looks like a piercing because you can see both ends of the hole. I was hoping it'd go away like any other piercings, but it did not go away for 11 years.









No, they don't lead there anymore. They are skin bridges- a hole at each end that I could stick something through (and have) but don't actually go inside my body.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *conandoyle*
Yes! It does look like them, except the holes are vertical, and I have multiple.

I'm thinking that since you were older at the time of your circ, that these are the suture holes.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

if u can see light thru it and there is like a bridge of skin there it will not go away on its own it will have to be fixed by surgery. like the pp said to it could be were the stitches were and if they are really small like sutures then fixing them could be nearly impossible.


----------



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

Can you explain to me what suture holes are? So they do not go away?


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *conandoyle*
Can you explain to me what suture holes are? So they do not go away?

I'm not an expert on the subject, but I have read that suture holes do not go away, unfortunately.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

when they circed u at 10 there would have had to been stitching done to close the wound those are sutures. If they havnt gone by now they will not.

if u dont mind my asking why were u circed at 10yrs.


----------



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a 15 year old brother who has the same problem as me, what are the chances of his going away?

*edit*
He was circumsized when he was 11


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Odds are that like u he will carry the scares for the rest of his life. I am sorry u both have been put thru this horrible thing. The only thing i can think of to fix the holes is more surgery by a plastic surgeon and then there is no guarantee that it will not make things look even worse.


----------



## conandoyle (Apr 3, 2006)

I was circ at 10 because my parents did not want to see a baby go through it. They had this belief of "every men should be circ to be accepted".

Is there always a side effect to circ? I am starting to think that circ is bad for you.

*edit*
Oh wait, I just saw all this stuff on the site and I realized circ IS bad for you.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

conadoyle,

Can I ask how old you are now?

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

This forum deals with the very fact that circ is wrong and shouldnt be done unless a major medical reason comes up and those are so rare that they are almost never seen less than 1% of circ's are actually medicaly indicated. If you hang out here and do your reading u will see what was done to you and many others is just wrong.

Circ now is down to around 50% here in america and worldwide 80-85% of men are intact not circed and are healthy and happy and whole.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I found a picture of suture holes. http://www.circumstitions.com/Restri...ched/scar9.jpg


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

aw man.

My husband was done at age 11 and he still had those suture holes too. They had biodegradable stitches put in, and even when we first got married when he was 21 years old, some of those stitches still had not quite resolved. They were buried under the skin, but sometimes when he had...um....(ehem)...a uh...particularly hard erection (







), they sometimes made their way back to the surface.

It sucks.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

What you have are suture holes or stitch tunnels. They are where the surgical thread went through your skin. The white stuff you are seeing is sebum or a collection of body oils, dead skin cells and other natural debris. It is the same thing as a blackhead that clogs a pore in the skin. These stitch tunnels often get clogged and are often a site for infection. I had them when I was younger but I was circumcised at birth. Mine eventually went away but yours may not. Many older men, those who were circumcised before circumcision clamps were common, have them.

Yes, circumcision is a very bad thing to do to a man. Continue reading here and learn and protect your son from the problems you have.

Frank


----------

